# Sun Application Server - Servlets laufen nicht



## KSG9|Sebastian (21. Nov 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich hab den Sun Application Server am laufen. JSPs funktionieren auch. Aber sobald ich versuch, im Servlet eine Klasse (Bean) einzubinden krieg ich ne Servlet-Exception.
Servlets werden gar nicht erst gefunden. Ich benutz das Deploy-Tool das im Sun Server integriert ist. web.xml u.s.w. werden erstellt, aber ich kann weder das Servlet aufrufen, noch kann ich aus dem Formular drauf umleiten, und das ganze der JSP ansprechen geht auch nicht.

Als was muss ich das Servlet deployen? Ich habs bisher als Web Component gemacht. Die .war Datei wird auch erzeugt. Ich hab schon alle möglichen Sun-Docus gelesen aber noch nichts gefunden.
Ach ja, im Servlet Code ist kein Fehler drin.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## bronks (10. Dez 2004)

KSG9|Sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Servlet-Exception ...


Ist das noch aktuell? Welche Exception ist das?


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Dez 2004)

hast du einen Aufrufpfad für dein Servlet eingestellt?

was steht denn in der action deines formulars?


----------

